# Shrewsbury Tomato Ketchup



## jysk (May 20, 2007)

Hi,

 I haven't posted in a while but I've caught the "Bottle Bug" again and I have to share my new finds. I need help digging up some history.

 Does anyone know if Edward C. Hazard continued to make ketchup after he sold his patent to Heinz? E.C. Hazard & Co. was based in New York when this bottle was made.

 I will follow-up my question with a photo later today.

 Mike


----------



## jysk (May 20, 2007)

I'm hoping to put a chronological limit to this bottle's age. 

 Appearently, a nearly bankrupt Heinz bought the patent for the Ketchup from Edward Hazard in 1875 and I wonder if the terms of that deal ceased Hazard's Ketchup production.

 Mike


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 20, 2007)

> a nearly bankrupt Heinz bought the patent for the Ketchup from Edward Hazard in 1875


 
 I'm not sure where you got that but to my knowledge it's false. EC Hazard was a drugist, importer, store owner and who knows what else. As such he labled a wide range of products, much like the store brands of today.
 http://www.monmouth.com/~chairman/hazard.html
 Henry Heinz started a bit before him but if you could direct me to where you get that I'd be interested in reading it.


----------



## jysk (May 20, 2007)

Good morning Cowseatmaize,

 I got that version of the story straight off the inter-web, so it must be true.

 Mike


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 20, 2007)

Sorry, the drugist chemist was a different Hazard. EC was a food distributer but I also read cigars, bluing and other stuff.


----------



## jysk (May 20, 2007)

I had pieced the history together like this;

 Hazard bought his tomato farm in 1869. He developed his ketchup recipe.

 I then found this site. The family tree of the late Mr. Lawence Russle Dewey.

http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/lrdewey.htm

 Skip down to to the fourth last paragraph which talks about the Hazard family and the patent aquisition by Heinz.

 However,

 The dates no longer add up since I seem to have been mistaken about when Hazard bought his farm. Rather then the purchase occurring 1869, it is actually reported to be 1883. Heinz would have been in the Ketchup business for 7 years already.

 Now I'm very puzzled.

 By the way Cowseatmaize, you've found the bottle. It's picture is in the link you provided.










 Mike


----------



## LC (May 21, 2007)

Here is a Heinz I dug years ago.

 Heinz Brother's Catsup - Embossed HEINZ BROS. & CO.PITTSBURG, PA.; TRADE MARK (Maltease iside of shield).  Embossed on the bottom - HEINZ BROS. & CO. IO.


----------



## LC (May 21, 2007)

Here is a T. A. Snider Catsup.

*HOME MADE CATSUP PREPARED FROM FRESH-RIPE-TOMATOES without fermentation T. A. SNIDER PRESERVE CO.* Check the threaded top on this one , quite crude.


----------



## jysk (May 21, 2007)

Finally, some pics of it. It is potentially a very pretty little bottle.
























 Mike


----------



## capsoda (May 21, 2007)

Great top LC. You don't see them very often.


----------



## LC (May 21, 2007)

I thought so too Warren, love the crude screw threads and the cap.


----------



## jysk (May 22, 2007)

Yes, that is an excellent bottle LC, as is your Heinz bottle example. I'd be very proud of both of them.

 Mike


----------



## LC (May 22, 2007)

Had to go through several boxes out in the building to find them. I had not looked at them in years. I have two of the Sniders. I also have another Heinz bottle, sort of barrel shaped at the middle. I believe it was patent dated either 1888 or1898 on the bottom of it. I never found it though at the time I found the others, must be in another box somewhere. I will post a pic of it if I can come across it. Thinking of having a major week long yard sale soon, now that I have got through the Springfield Antique Show this past weekend. Will be trying to go through everything to see just what all is out there.


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 25, 2007)

I dug that exact ketchup from shrewsbury & hazard today. it is a good one in my books cause i dug sixty last week without so much as a scratch let alone embossing.  I would rather see writing on the sides but something is better than nothing.
 thx
 privvydigger


----------



## LC (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, I am glad I had two of the SnIder's, when I put the cap back onto the bottle, I guess I tightened it down a little too much. The cap was quite brittle, and broke up into three or four pieces. Needless to say, I was not all that happy about it. Took it back out to the building, went to set it back on the shelf, it kind of bumped another bottle on the shelf as I let go of it fell off the shelf onto the floor and broke all to pieces. I have seemed to have had a lot of these kinds of days lately. What really rubbed me raw, is the fact that the label on the other one is about three times worse than the one I broke. And yes,, yes,,, Folks,,,,, I do understand that it is just a junky ketchup bottle and not a COBALT PANELED SODA or a TREE OF LIFE out of a privy, but none the less, it really ticks me off when I break any kind of bottle ![/align]


----------

